

Why I Never Bill by the Hour Redux - mrichman
http://www.markrichman.com/why-i-never-bill-by-the-hour-redux/

======
codenberg
I like the argument. In an applied context though, how do you go about putting
a price on the estimated value of the output? Especially if the value is not
something easily quantifiable. If a project is a ton of work but only slightly
valuable (but necessary) to the client does that not factor in?

~~~
mrichman
The client is on the hook to articulate value. It's the consultant's job to
coax it out of them - ask "Why?" five times, for example. High effort + low
value => consider declining the project. I wouldn't take on any work that
isn't highly profitable. Thanks for the question! I'd love it if you posted it
on my Disqus forum on my site as well. Perhaps I'll amend the article with
this Q&A.

